# Yellow Jacket Hover Fly on Spiderwort



## rip18 (Sep 26, 2011)

One from earlier this summer...

When we were growing up, we called this fast, little buzzers, good news bees.  Officially, they are yellow jacket hover flies.  Whatever they are called, these harmless flies mimic a yellowjacket or bee for self protection - though they can fly so fast & erratically, that I'm not sure they need much in the way of protection...

I caught this one perched (& cooperative - a rarity!) on a light lavender spiderwort blossom.

Olympus FE 370 point & shoot, f/4, 7.7 mm (macro mode...), 1/25th second, ISO 160, handheld, natural light, full frame.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Sep 26, 2011)

they are so cool when they hover !!! rip, the center of that blossom would make a killer macro !!!


----------



## cre8foru (Sep 26, 2011)

That must be one heck of a point in shoot. That shot is SHARP. Very nice.


----------



## noggin nocker (Sep 26, 2011)

wow, wow


----------



## mlbfish (Sep 26, 2011)

Beautiful shot.


----------



## Hoss (Sep 26, 2011)

Great capture, Rip.  You do show that a P&S will get the job done.

Hoss


----------



## cornpile (Sep 26, 2011)

Dont get no better,super detail


----------



## rip18 (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks, y'all.  That one was unusually cooperative!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 27, 2011)

Excellent shot! I showed this to my daughter & asked her what she thought it was & w/ out any hesitation she quickly replied hover fly & ran off. She is learning @ school about insects & animals that mimic. I thought I'd trick her but nope! She got it right!


----------



## quinn (Sep 27, 2011)

sweet shot rip!looks great on that spiderwart!


----------



## rip18 (Sep 28, 2011)

Crickett said:


> Excellent shot! I showed this to my daughter & asked her what she thought it was & w/ out any hesitation she quickly replied hover fly & ran off. She is learning @ school about insects & animals that mimic. I thought I'd trick her but nope! She got it right!



Yeah!  It's amazing what young folks learn & retain now!


----------



## tween_the_banks (Sep 28, 2011)

This picture made me thirsty. Nice capture!


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 28, 2011)

Awesome capture Rip!


----------



## win270wsm (Sep 28, 2011)

All i can say is "WOW!"


----------



## leo (Oct 2, 2011)

More great info to go with that great capture


----------

